# Campsites Asti/Italy



## bci151512 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello
Can anyone advise us on where we may camp in or around Asti. We are open to camping/sostas, overnight parking? Also can you advise us on any books/websites etc that may help with finding places to stay in Italy also.
Thank You


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Sosta at

44.8972, 8.21061


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A long time ago (1994) we camped at Camping Umberto Cagni in Asti. It was fine - a field basically - but had loudspeakers on poles on every pitch. In the intervals between loud music they alerted people whose takeaways were ready. This only started about 6 pm, when it was a bit late for us to move on. It did go on until midnight however ! The Italian for " Come in Number 20, your pizza is ready " used to be one of our catchphrases when camping for a long time afterwards.

There were also notices, in English saying " Civilised people leave the lavatories clean "!

Sorry, that doesn't help at all as I'm sure the site has changed in 20 years but it bumps your post.

G

Edit: Got carried away. Meant to say that we find the Guida Camper Aree di Sosta book very useful. It's got one of the best systems for finding somewhere of any of the camping guides and very useful maps too. Published by Cartografia Belletti.

www.guidacamper.com

Edit to add:

http://engl.campingcagniasti.it/home.html


----------

